# Masters of the Universe: He-Man-Darsteller offenbar gefunden



## Darkmoon76 (22. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Masters of the Universe: He-Man-Darsteller offenbar gefunden* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Masters of the Universe: He-Man-Darsteller offenbar gefunden*


----------



## TAOO (23. März 2019)

He-Man ! Mein Held der Kindheit . Was will man mit dem Film erreichen ? Es wiederbeleben ? Für wie lange,wahrscheinlich kurz ! Da gibts mittlerweile bessere möglichkeiten um das Universum der heutigen Kids und teenies,und auch wir erleben zu lassen !


----------



## Stiff2000 (23. März 2019)

Es gibt nur einen He-Man. Und das ist Dolph Lundgren! Man tauscht ja auch net in Rambo aus. Und Noah Centineo passt schon gar nicht für diese Rolle meiner Meinung nach. Aber vielleicht hat man da heutzutage andere Vorstellungen


----------



## Phone (23. März 2019)

Ich finde es teilweise gut das man alte Filme / Ideen neu aufgreift weil man heute viel bessere Technische Möglichkeiten hat.
Noah Centineo passt nicht  nicht mal wenn sie nur das Gesicht nehmen und den Rest GCI.

Es haben wohl keine Darsteller Interesse, die so aussehen als könnten sie He-Man spielen.

Ein weiteres Problem sind die Menschen die diese Projekte planen, die stellen sich immer etwas anderes vor als die potenziellen zuschauer.
Daher scheitern viele dieser Projekte und die Studios sagen "Da hat niemand mehr Interesse dran"


----------



## TAOO (23. März 2019)

Dolph Lungren, der He-Man ? Oh Man, wenns keine andere möglichkeit mehr gibt, dann doch besser die Figur von He-Man selber benutzen, wie zb.in'Robot Chicken', allemal besser als'Dolph Lundgren


----------



## Enisra (23. März 2019)

TAOO schrieb:


> He-Man ! Mein Held der Kindheit . Was will man mit dem Film erreichen ? Es wiederbeleben ? Für wie lange,wahrscheinlich kurz ! Da gibts mittlerweile bessere möglichkeiten um das Universum der heutigen Kids und teenies,und auch wir erleben zu lassen !



Würde ich so nicht sagen, die anderen TV Serien wie She Ra und MLP G4 (abgesehen von den komischen alten weißen Männern die sich über die weibl. Reize in einer Serie Primär für kleine Mädchen aufregen) laufen eigentlich ganz erfolgreich damit da Spielzeug zu verkaufen, was halt der Grund ist warum wir die Serien überhaupt haben und die es vorallem überhaupt von Anfang an gab
nur mit dem Unterschied dass die heutigen Serien gut sind und nicht so Ultrabillige Filmation Produktionen sind deren Story heute auch eher gringeworthy sind wenn man die nochmal schaut, was generell auch immer zu empfehlen ist wenn man über solche Themen redet und naja, das beste was von Filmation kam war (neben Star Trek) eigentlich eher die Talente die da ihren Anfang genommen als wie die Serien die da raus kamen

Ich würde fast eher sagen dass der Film für die sind, die damals die Filmation Serie gemocht haben, aber kommt halt drauf an wie viel Energie man in den Film stecken will


----------



## Loosa (23. März 2019)

Phone schrieb:


> Ich finde es teilweise gut das man alte Filme / Ideen neu aufgreift weil man heute viel bessere Technische Möglichkeiten hat.
> Noah Centineo passt nicht  nicht mal wenn sie nur das Gesicht nehmen und den Rest GCI.



Siehe Marvel Verfilmungen. Was es da zu sehen gab war laaange Zeit einfach nur übel. Batman Serie der 60er irgendwer? 
Mit passender CGI sah das plötzlich ganz anders aus.

He-Man war aber immer schon irgendwie Trash (weil ich das nie bekommen hatte und nur mein Kindergartenkumpel alle Figuren hatte!!!11). Lundgren passte da wie die Faust auf’s Auge. 
Na, mal anwarten. Transformers war ursprünglich ja auch nur eine Billigserie um die Figuren zu verkaufen. Und dann kam Bumblebee.


----------



## TAOO (23. März 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> Würde ich so nicht sagen, die anderen TV Serien wie She Ra und MLP G4 (abgesehen von den komischen alten weißen Männern die sich über die weibl. Reize in einer Serie Primär für kleine Mädchen aufregen) laufen eigentlich ganz erfolgreich damit da Spielzeug zu verkaufen, was halt der Grund ist warum wir die Serien überhaupt haben und die es vorallem überhaupt von Anfang an gab
> nur mit dem Unterschied dass die heutigen Serien gut sind und nicht so Ultrabillige Filmation Produktionen sind deren Story heute auch eher gringeworthy sind wenn man die nochmal schaut, was generell auch immer zu empfehlen ist wenn man über solche Themen redet und naja, das beste was von Filmation kam war (neben Star Trek) eigentlich eher die Talente die da ihren Anfang genommen als wie die Serien die da raus kamen
> 
> Ich würde fast eher sagen dass der Film für die sind, die damals die Filmation Serie gemocht haben, aber kommt halt drauf an wie viel Energie man in den Film stecken will



Also eine gute, Nein ! Ne richtig gute Serie würde ich mir ja noch gefallen lassen, aber an dem bombastischen Wau Film glaub ich irgendwie nicht dran . Ich bin der Meinung das'Masters of the Universe', mittlerweile in der Spielebranche hin muss . Son richtig schönes ausgefeiltes Rollenspiel, Actionspiel oder nen Adventure . Man, das würd ich mir gleich 2 mal kaufen als Box . 1 mal zum Zocken und das andere zum anschauen . Ein Rollenspiel stell ich mir Mega genial vor, son richtigen schönen Drei Teiler


----------



## Enisra (23. März 2019)

ist halt die Frage wie Erfolgreich das wieder werden würde
Ich wäre eher für ein ARPG, oder nen Handyspiel TES Blades oder Diablo

Und ein Film nja, vielleicht so maximal wie der Star Wars Clone Wars Film


----------



## nuuub (23. März 2019)

Noah Centineo?

Der 01.04 ist erst in ein paar Tagen, also was soll das?

He-Man sollte den richtigen Körperbau haben. Den eines Mannes um genau zu sein. 

Der Kerl da, der würde doch nicht mal das Schwert lange genug oben halten können, um "By the power of Grayskull" zu rufen.

Schlage Conchita Wurst vor, die/er würde da genauso rein passen. Ein passender Nasenring dazu, und gut ist. Battle Cat bekommt auch einen. Partnerlook ist auch wichtig.


----------



## Enisra (23. März 2019)

nuuub schrieb:


> He-Man sollte den richtigen Körperbau haben. Den eines Mannes um genau zu sein.



ja, weil wir alle wissen ja, Filme sind immer echt und Muskeln kann man sich auch so garnicht drauf schaffen ...


----------

